# Nema / Ul



## Flunsinchen (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Mein Chef hat mich gebeten, den Unterschied von den Prüfrichtlinien NEMA und UL zu klären. - Ob das in etwa das Gleiche ist. 

Ich war schon auf WIKI und habe gegoogelt, aber bis jetzt noch keine genaue Gegenüberstellung gefunden. Weiß jemand Rat oder eine Seite, die Prüfrichtlinien auflistet und kurz erklärt?

Danke und Gruß
Flunsinchen


----------



## Deltal (22 Juli 2008)

So grob kann man die NEMA mit dem VDE vergleichen. Sie erstellen die groben Standards für elektrische Geräte.
Die Underwriter Labs kann man eher mit dem TÜV vergleichen. Sie prüfen Anlagen (die wiederum nach UL-Standart gebaut werden müssen) und man bekommt sein Zertifikat.


----------

